# 2003 dual exhaust for pathfinder



## Motrmaniac (Mar 22, 2005)

hey does any company sell dual exhaust for a 2003 pathfinder?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Motrmaniac said:


> hey does any company sell dual exhaust for a 2003 pathfinder?


COOL! Someone else is thinking dual exhaust :thumbup: 

I don't own a Pathfinder or even a V-6, but I think the answer to your question may be NO.

I've looked for alternate exhausts for mine and check out some of the other offerings in the meantime. I've never seen a dual. But, with those two catalyic converters, true dual should be legal.

There are several posts you may want to Search for related to exhaust. In one of them, there are some pictures of the underside of a PF and it looks like that gas tank would be very difficult, if not impossible to work around.

But, even if no one makes a dual system, you may have luck at a local muffler shop.

Good Luck. I hope you can do it. If you can, I hope you post what you have done and provide some pics.


----------



## rabbit121 (Mar 10, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing about my 98 Chilkoot. haven't found anything yet but there appears to be lot's of room undernieth so I think I'm going to get the muffler shop to do a custom jobby for me.. starting with swapping out the middle muffler with a 2 in 2 out deal, and adding a second muffler on the left. 

I've seen some poeple with setups that kept the stock middle muffler (2 in 1 out) and went with just a new main muffler (1 in and 2 out). 

My method seems much less restrictive since the truck has 2 pipes to begin with... not much sense in restricting it down to 1 just to go back to 2.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

Motrmaniac said:


> hey does any company sell dual exhaust for a 2003 pathfinder?



Even if not actual company makes a dual exhaust a decent custom exhaust shop should be more then capable of constructing a custom exhaust unless there's a REAL issue with space to run piping.


----------



## Motrmaniac (Mar 22, 2005)

*alright...*

ok any word on how you guys thnk it would sound if a local shop can put dual in and im guessin it will void warrenty to right?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

rabbit121 said:


> I was wondering the same thing about my 98 Chilkoot. haven't found anything yet but there appears to be lot's of room undernieth so I think I'm going to get the muffler shop to do a custom jobby for me.. starting with swapping out the middle muffler with a 2 in 2 out deal, and adding a second muffler on the left.
> 
> I've seen some poeple with setups that kept the stock middle muffler (2 in 1 out) and went with just a new main muffler (1 in and 2 out).
> 
> My method seems much less restrictive since the truck has 2 pipes to begin with... not much sense in restricting it down to 1 just to go back to 2.


A 2 in -- 2 out muffler would not be bad to use. If you go with 2 mufflers, you really should have a crossover (H or X) pipe. I think the performance and sound is best if the crossover pipe is as far forward in the system as possible. You probably want to look it up for sure, but I believe the crossover aides in scavanging and reducing resonating. Watch how big a pipe you use also; you don't want to reduce back pressure too much or you'll lose low end torque. Ask the shop, but I'd think 2" or 2-1/4" max.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Motrmaniac said:


> ok any word on how you guys thnk it would sound if a local shop can put dual in and im guessin it will void warrenty to right?


That's the nice thing about having a shop do it. If they're a good shop, they should let you test fit different mufflers on your vehicle so you can choose the sound you want. And, if they're a good shop and will stand behind their work, I don't see why it would void the warranty (but, just to be safe, I'd check *and * see what Nissan and the shop say about warranty).


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

Modifying your vehicle will not void your warranty, unless the dealer can prove the modification was the cause. I have a good local muffler shop who will mount whatever I bring in to my vehicle as long it is a reasonable fit. Your best and cheapest solution is to buy online and find a local muffler shop who will work with you. The 2 in/2 out type mufflers is probably your best fit spacewise. I went with a muffler with a larger single out to increase my exhaust flow.

Dynomax mufflers


----------



## no1uno (Feb 1, 2005)

I looked under my PF the other day and you have enough room to mount two mufflers on their sides. I did that on a Ranger (two 40 series Flowmasters) we put a EFI V8 into, and then we routed the tailpipes around the spare tire. I didn't look at how much room was around the spare tire on the PF but you could always do two pipes on the same side if there isn't the room. I'll take a look tonight and see if you can sqeeze a pipe around the other side of the spare.


----------



## no1uno (Feb 1, 2005)

no1uno said:


> I looked under my PF the other day and you have enough room to mount two mufflers on their sides. I did that on a Ranger (two 40 series Flowmasters) we put a EFI V8 into, and then we routed the tailpipes around the spare tire. I didn't look at how much room was around the spare tire on the PF but you could always do two pipes on the same side if there isn't the room. I'll take a look tonight and see if you can sqeeze a pipe around the other side of the spare.


Oh yeah, and any quality exhaust shop would be able to make you any system you want. Plus, if you get something made to for your vehicle at a shop, it should fit better than a mail order item.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

blitZ said:


> Modifying your vehicle will not void your warranty, unless the dealer can prove the modification was the cause. I have a good local muffler shop who will mount whatever I bring in to my vehicle as long it is a reasonable fit. Your best and cheapest solution is to buy online and find a local muffler shop who will work with you. The 2 in/2 out type mufflers is probably your best fit spacewise. I went with a muffler with a larger single out to increase my exhaust flow.
> 
> Dynomax mufflers



Not exaclty true. I had a friend who had MAzda replace a rotary engine in his 93 RX7 TT. After almost a month of them tooling around on the install they finally got it all together minus a few vacuum lines, which he gladly finished to get his car back. 2 months later his warrantied engine was dead. The dealership fought tooth and nail not to replace it due to modifications to his car. The modifications they sited; Sparco racing seats.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

Rylinkus said:


> Not exaclty true. I had a friend who had MAzda replace a rotary engine in his 93 RX7 TT. After almost a month of them tooling around on the install they finally got it all together minus a few vacuum lines, which he gladly finished to get his car back. 2 months later his warrantied engine was dead. The dealership fought tooth and nail not to replace it due to modifications to his car. The modifications they sited; Sparco racing seats.


Your unfortunate friend getting screwed by the dealer, does not make it true. He should have threatened with legal action as what the dealer did was illegal. 

Understanding the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975.


----------



## JeffinSC (Apr 16, 2004)

I've reasearched this to death on my 2004 pathy and have found about 2 or 3 examples of somebody doing it. I'll post some more pics tonight. I looked at this mod with the best muffler guy I could find (trust me, he's real good) and he was hesitant to do it. We were looking at a 2 in / 2 out muffler and using resonated tips. The problem is crossing from the right side to the left. Without losing alot clearance underneath, not to mention it would look like sh!t, the only clean way takes the pipe too close to brake lines. But, maybe that portion of the pipe could be wrapped in a muffler wrap or something...I don't have enough experience to determne that.


----------



## no1uno (Feb 1, 2005)

JeffinSC said:


> I've reasearched this to death on my 2004 pathy and have found about 2 or 3 examples of somebody doing it. I'll post some more pics tonight. I looked at this mod with the best muffler guy I could find (trust me, he's real good) and he was hesitant to do it. We were looking at a 2 in / 2 out muffler and using resonated tips. The problem is crossing from the right side to the left. Without losing alot clearance underneath, not to mention it would look like sh!t, the only clean way takes the pipe too close to brake lines. But, maybe that portion of the pipe could be wrapped in a muffler wrap or something...I don't have enough experience to determne that.


Are there any pics of the underside of that QX4? And you can have brake lines fairly close to exhaust components but if you are concerned about it, you can use a baffle/shield or some wrap.


----------



## JeffinSC (Apr 16, 2004)

no1uno said:


> Are there any pics of the underside of that QX4? And you can have brake lines fairly close to exhaust components but if you are concerned about it, you can use a baffle/shield or some wrap.


Yep, I just have to find them on other pc. I also found a couple other pathy's that did it.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

blitZ said:


> Your unfortunate friend getting screwed by the dealer, does not make it true. He should have threatened with legal action as what the dealer did was illegal.
> 
> Understanding the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975.



Indeed he did. It was a hellish experience all the way around. Essentially it came down to the Mazda dealer having no one who understood how to work on a FD. The firtsa install took forever and was done poor enough to lose his engine. And the second one required his car to be brought over an hour away to a dealership that thought they could deal. However, there is the possibility that someone may be convinced of an exhaust beig a mod that could effect the vehichles engine as it does effect back pressure and such.


----------



## JeffinSC (Apr 16, 2004)

*Save these to your PC if you want to keep them, I won't leave them up too long*

The underside of the QX4...





























and another Pathfinder...this guy dropped the crossover pipe low to avoid the brake lines like I mentiomed in my previous post.














































and one more...


----------



## moymch (Jan 5, 2005)

Have you checked Borla?


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

That looks great, I'm jealous and wish I would have gone that route with the 2 in/2 out muffler.


----------



## rabbit121 (Mar 10, 2005)

here's a 96 off cardomain with duals.. flowmaster 1 in 2 out... I like his rims too!


----------



## no1uno (Feb 1, 2005)

Most of the trucks above look good, except for the blue PF, the tip on the pass side sticks out a fair bit further than the other and that would drive me nuts!


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

does anyone know the average cost of having this done? has anyone noticed any changes from this modification?


----------



## Rowboat Pathy (Feb 1, 2003)

I like the QX4 job. Although there seems to be alot of pipe bending going on just do get the dual exhaust look. Does that restrict exhaust flow despite the upgraded exhaust system?

I would certainly have it done by a real pro who knows where to put the exhaust hangers. I've seen so many custom dual exhaust jobs where the whole assembly would jiggle at the slightest bump. It looks even worse!

I keep mine stock but used an exhaust tip from a Honda S2000. Did a lot of research and found out that this tip fits the stock pipe perfectly. I had a muffler shop cut about 1.5 inches from the exhaust pipe so that the tip would look flush and not like an afterthought. Been very happy with the result and saved me a lot of $$$ too.


----------



## Motrmaniac (Mar 22, 2005)

*DONT DO IT*

DONT DO DUAL EXHAUST sounds like crap


----------

